# Need Manual for Country comfort cc325 fireplace insert



## phs1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello, does anyone have this manual, it is an old insert, but has been working fine until now. I think it is from 1989?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 10, 2017)

I found this on another site. Can't hurt to try...

country comfort is owned by orrville products, a division of follansbee steel. call 800-624-6906 ask for dan.


----------



## phs1 (Jan 10, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> I found this on another site. Can't hurt to try...
> 
> country comfort is owned by orrville products, a division of follansbee steel. call 800-624-6906 ask for dan.



Thank you for your reply. I called, and it is no longer in service.


----------



## Texas123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Here is a link to this manual. obtained from a Google search and referencing this website.
*PDF]insert specifications height 27-3/4" width 48-3/4" depth ... - Hearth.com




*

I have used one also, what is the current problem? This model is about as trouble free as you can have for an insert.


----------



## phs1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Texas123 said:


> Here is a link to this manual. obtained from a Google search and referencing this website.
> *PDF]insert specifications height 27-3/4" width 48-3/4" depth ... - Hearth.com
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link, that is not my model. Mine has the bypass damper rod in the front above the doors. The damper rod has become dis attached from the damper plate. Not sure if I'm describing it right, but the damper is closed. Yes it is a great insert, I really can't find anything comparable.
I found a fireplace shop in Ohio, that is going to send me a hard copy of the manual.


----------



## Texas123 (Jan 10, 2017)

I found having the flue damper in the front to be the greatest advantage of this older first generation EPA insert. I hope you can get it fixed and not have to purchase an EPA mandated stove and worry about secondary air temperatures or catalytic converters overheating or....


----------



## phs1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Texas123 said:


> I found having the flue damper in the front to be the greatest advantage of this older first generation EPA insert. I hope you can get it fixed and not have to purchase an EPA mandated stove and worry about secondary air temperatures or catalytic converters overheating or....



I think it needs to be welded, Going to pull it out this weekend and see if it is possible to repair.


----------



## TaylorDial (Oct 2, 2021)

phs1 said:


> Thank you for the link, that is not my model. Mine has the bypass damper rod in the front above the doors. The damper rod has become dis attached from the damper plate. Not sure if I'm describing it right, but the damper is closed. Yes it is a great insert, I really can't find anything comparable.
> I found a fireplace shop in Ohio, that is going to send me a hard copy of the manual.


I found your post regarding your insert.  Were you able to resolve the issue of the broken rod?  I have the same problem and have had no luck in finding any solution.  TaylorDial@gmail.com.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Teamzk4 (Jan 18, 2022)

I was looking for the manual for the country comfort CC325 and came across this thread.  I have a question about the operation of the stove. The manual says that once the fire is established to completely shut the damper.  I’ve read a whole bunch of other instructions about woodburning stoves and they all say to keep it open a crack.   I’m burning through a lot of wood and wondering if I should really shut the damper.  

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rose1959 (Mar 3, 2022)

Texas123 said:


> Here is a link to this manual. obtained from a Google search and referencing this website.
> *PDF]insert specifications height 27-3/4" width 48-3/4" depth ... - Hearth.com
> 
> 
> ...


Link is not working


----------



## begreen (Mar 3, 2022)

Rose1959 said:


> Link is not working


I just tried it and it worked for me. Is there a notice from the browser asking for permission to download?


----------



## Rose1959 (Mar 4, 2022)

begreen said:


> I just tried it and it worked for me. Is there a notice from the browser asking for permission to download?


@begreen, I don't even get that far, Google closes it, I click undo and it closes it again. Same thing with Firefox. Our company is installing a liner for this stove, would love to have the manual.  Could you please download and share either with Google share, soulie1959@gmail.com or send as a pdf to same email. Thank you, or if you know how to get past Google and Firefox closing out before I even get to page to download. Thank you so much.


----------



## begreen (Mar 4, 2022)

I just posted it to the Wiki. Try going here and click on the Attachments tab:






						Country Comfort Wood Stoves
					

A popular brand of stoves - made in the 1980's to approx 1996.   More info to come - but this tidbit from a member 2011: --------------- Hi, I have a 1985 Country Comfort 815 and have located owner's manuals, its a fine product and its UL listed. it seems there are some optional pieces, such as...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## Rose1959 (Mar 4, 2022)

begreen said:


> I just posted it to the Wiki. Try going here and click on the Attachments tab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all your help, that worked.


----------

